# Requested something to pull on



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Had Clay and Rick from the Paducah, Kentucky area. They wanted to maybe find something to pull on. They were keeping nothing. I went to the East and although conditions looked fair I chose not to stay there. We fished it for a while and I got one hit on a Russelure popper. A few days back I had a lot of luck on the West side so I decided to make the run the other way. What a mistake and waste of gas and equipment. We found sharks, Kings, and Gaff top catfish.










After loosing several setups in this rough muddy water, with nothing going the way I would like, I decided to suck it and run back west. It was already after 10:00 and I had nothing to show except a lot of gas burned. I went to a shallow water rig and we found 1 redfish.










The wind was picking up so I headed back in for a little protection. As I was getting nearer to shore I saw a pelican dive. I scanned the water and saw some bait activity. We started fishing there and it was a fish on almost every cast. 










The problem was we were getting 2 sail cats to every bull red.










Clay was giving Rick a redfish catching show while Rick was getting all the catfish out of the way. Being from the area in Kentucky he is from I can understand. You can take the boy away from the river but you can not take the river out of the boy. I never had a chance to do any fishing myself. I was constantly netting, unhooking, taking pictures, and fixing torn up baits. Rick finally comes on board in style with this beautifully spotted redfish.










Now the action gets hotter and they came in with a double.










After that the sail cats got thick as we drifted out of the area. Then the sharks or kings moved in to make things worse.










According to the birds the action had moved a bit north so I picked up and followed the signs. By this time we had already landed close to 20 bull redfish. I also picked a pole and casted out. I get a rod bending drag burning run that is unmistakingly a good sized redfish. As my fish is still going away from the boat Rick hooks up to one then Clay is on also. A triple hookup. Our first of the day. Clay soon realized he had a sail cat. He got designated to get his fish in and unhook it, get the net and net Rickie's fish then mine. After all he was the one with the junk fish. This was our second double of the day.










From there we added a few more bulls and called it for the day










They ended up getting just what they asked for "Something to pull on".

Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------

